# Good afternoon lady's and gents



## Hardhittingoldboy (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm brand new to this forum but have been using the same source for a long time he is UK based and I just wondered if anyone else had used him I don't want to put any name up yet until one of you guys says it's cool to or not I don't want to upset the apple cart with my first dam post lol


----------



## Caballero (Oct 25, 2017)

So what are you suggesting we play guess who or a game of charades to figure out the source?


----------



## DF (Oct 25, 2017)

It's fine to ask for reviews in this section.


----------



## Hardhittingoldboy (Oct 25, 2017)

Just being overly cautious the company name is bnm suppliments he is UK based and a  stand up bloke but I have lost touch I belive he also sells under another company name or he has in the past but I would not know for Def as to their names any info would be cool


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 25, 2017)

Welcome to forum;
You can add cheese to a meal at any restaurant for an additional fee....


----------



## Caballero (Oct 25, 2017)

OP did you try google? Took ten seconds to read he sells benzo's as well as gear...not cool ! Also the reason you can't find him is both his site were taken down. Apparently too make a new site....


----------



## Hardhittingoldboy (Oct 25, 2017)

Yer I know he did that as well but to be honest It's not cool that he sells them things on the side but let's be honest if there is a demand out there someone is going to fill it and to be honest his gear was always top notch so I always ignored the whole benzo and pain meds side of it . But has anyone actually had any dealings with him lately that's what I was trying to get at sorry if I wasn't that clear having a ****ing mare of a day at work today and just typing to quick without thinking


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 25, 2017)

There are a million UG labs. The chances of anyone hearing of this guy is pretty damn slim.

And frankly he can go **** himself for peddling benzos.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 25, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> There are a million UG labs. The chances of anyone hearing of this guy is pretty damn slim.
> 
> And frankly he can go **** himself for peddling benzos.


This.....if he peddles pain meds, and benzos he’s a douche bag on the highest level!


----------



## Hardhittingoldboy (Oct 26, 2017)

Douche bag!  I hate that phrase lol makes me cringe everytime I read it lol but fair comment iv never even looked at that side of his business.  All I can say is his gear is good and I have never had any bad gear off the guy but I understand why you would be against it just don't bother me .


----------



## Caballero (Oct 26, 2017)

Hardhittingoldboy said:


> I understand why you would be against it just don't bother me .


You understand jack sh*t my friend, and yes of course it doesn't bother you. Cuz you can't see the bigger picture. Guys like that are targets for LE ! Good chance that's why he closed both his websites there genius. Smfh


----------



## Hardhittingoldboy (Oct 26, 2017)

OK so what other options do I have then ? 
I don't trust the Internet I met this guy in person years before he even had the site . And to be honest I'm sure there are many good sources within this Internet forum but actually trying to get in touch with anyone of them is near impossible because of the level of paranoia that is quite rightly there . I'm liturally just trying to get better with every aspect of my training and hopefully in time meet some decent sources so I can brew my own gear so I don't have to rely on anyone else anymore


----------



## Caballero (Oct 26, 2017)

Hardhittingoldboy said:


> OK so what other options do I have then ?
> I don't trust the Internet I met this guy in person years before he even had the site . And to be honest I'm sure there are many good sources within this Internet forum but actually trying to get in touch with anyone of them is near impossible because of the level of paranoia that is quite rightly there . I'm liturally just trying to get better with every aspect of my training and hopefully in time meet some decent sources so I can brew my own gear so I don't have to rely on anyone else anymore


You live in the UK correct? I know for a fact there is alot of gear being sold in the gyms over there. So if you have no other resources go to a "juice gym" and get to know the "regulars" by training. GL


----------



## Hardhittingoldboy (Oct 26, 2017)

Yer I just need to find that gym iv only just moved to where I live now and I'm stuck in a chain gym that's full of mum's and business types they all already look at me like I'm a monster lol don't get me wrong the mums are a nice distraction between sets but don't think they are secret brewers lol


----------

